

Ask HN:  Help This Startup Find A New Revenue Model? - tapinko
http://www.dailymission.com/

======
jmackinn
Why don't you have a mission about how Daily Mission can make money?

------
Jebdm
If it has a significant community, have meetups with an entry fee with prizes,
etc. Get sponsored prizes. Make a Facebook app (increased ad revenue).
Honestly, I don't see it being incredibly profitable, but it is a neat idea.

------
noodle
sponsored missions.

if people complete missions to rack up points to become top users, offer an
advertising program that companies can tie higher point missions into their
product somehow.

~~~
dailymission
We hope to launch our first sponsored mission on the 19th. The sponsor will be
a large online radio station and we'll be giving away a free ipod for top
entry of a music-themed mission. If we gain interest from that, we'll continue
with weekly, and potentially daily, give aways (even if they're smaller
because they're more frequent).

We hadn't considered point values for different sponsorship though. I like it.

Thanks for the feedback

------
astrec
Perhaps something around event or product based missions e.g Partner with X
Corp, who to celebrate the release of product Y run a that requires the novel
use of Y etc. Otherwise, what vaksel said...

------
tapinko
I was thinking of something with 'WOOT' ? Maybe doing something where people
win prizes daily (for solving missions)

-P

~~~
daveambrose
As in woot.com?

~~~
dailymission
Yes, as in woot.com. They currently run contests through their message board.
The format of their contests fit perfectly into our platform. But how to
convince a large company like that to use a startup project like this? Chicken
Egg problem.

~~~
daveambrose
Email me.

------
chris11
You could sell numbered prizes to the winners, like t-shirts and other marked
swag announcing how great the winner did.

You might link the cost to the buyers position in the winner's list. I know
one t-shirt company sells limited edition t shirts and charges a dollar per
edition number (e.g. $20 for #20, $1 for #1).

------
bemmu
If you don't mind being a bit seedy, sign up to Offerpal Media / Super Rewards
and give users extra points from completing their offers.

------
vaksel
add adsense or have a mission once a month to raise funds in exchange for
points

